# General > Politics >  Celebrity Endorsement of Major Political Issues

## Rheghead

Oh deary me.   Recent history tells us that celebrity endorsement of major political issues that can only be sorted by referendum tells us that they will lose.

Dr Who has the ability to change history and he should be able to do marvels but here he is saying he is ready to back Scottish independence and gives reasons.  No doubt his celebrity status will be castigated by the Yes2 side for putting Independence for Scotland in peril by putting the knell on their aims.  

Warning, please do not open up the link if you are idealistically pro-UK as it will hurt you.


http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/en...-35442503.html

----------


## sids

Do you have a history of mental illness?

Nothing really wrong with that, obviously; it can happen to any of us, but we should perhaps know what we're dealing with.

----------

